# Toyota's Unit Reveals Newest Version of Coms Electric Runabout



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Single-seat runabout has top speed of 37 mph

More...


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

I wish the US would allow things like that on the roads.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

lazzer408 said:


> I wish the US would allow things like that on the roads.


They do, they're called NEVs.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

gottdi said:


> In my neighbor hood you need a bare minimum of 55 mph.


Don't let your kids play in the street.


----------

